# Cape Fear Trial



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Ok you guys we arent there this weekend but 2 of our dogs are running one in the derby and one in the Open...so any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks! Brenda & Kenny
________
VTR1000F


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Can't believe no one has posted anything! Are they having a pig picking tonight?


----------



## LabLady (Jan 27, 2003)

Come on guys!!! After all the posting Brenda does for us when she is at a trial. The least we can do is return the favor!!!!!

LL


----------



## weebegoldens (Jan 25, 2005)

Derby... so far out of 15 dogs run..about 4 have done it. Now the visiablilty is getting better.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Open to the 2nd
2, 3, 5, 8, 10, 11, 12, 15, 17, 20, 21, 22, 27, 29, 30, 32, 33, 34, 36, 37, 39, 45, 46, 47, 48, 51, 55, 58, 61, 65, 68*, 70, 73, 74, 77, 79, 81.

Open to the 3rd
2, 5, 12, 20, 21, 27, 29, 32, 34, 36, 37, 39, 46, 47, 48, 55, 58, 68*, 74, 79.


Amateur to the 2nd
1, 2, 3, 4, 7, 9, 10, 12, 13, 14, 19, 25, 26, 29, 35, 36, 37, 39, 40, 45, 46, 47, 50, 53, 54, 56, 57, 59, 60.

Amateur to the 3rd
1, 2, 3, 4, 7, 10, 12, 13, 14, 19, 25, 26, 29, 36, 37, 40, 46, 50, 53, 54, 56, 57, 60.

Amateur to the 4th
3, 4, 13, 14, 25, 26, 29, 37, 40, 50, 53, 54, 56, 57.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Open All-Age - Friday - 83 Entries Judges: Jerry Kamphuis & Jeff Lyons
# Dog Name Owner Handler 
1 FC Harley's Super Triven Mac Ronald Stainback, Jr Eric Babin 
2 AFC Drove My Chevy To The Levee Tommy Parrish Tommy Parrish 
3 AFC Longshot Tuggers Nightshift Robert Willow Bob Willow 
4 Ajax Wincor Jack Gwaltney Jack M. Gwaltney Jr 
5 FC AFC Small Craft Advisory Gary Unger Gary Unger 
6 FC Dashwoods Second Chance Don Eiler Eric Babin 
7 Sweethalls Pocketful of Spice CGC David Barrow David Barrow/David Jensen 
8 Peakebrooks's Secret Weapon James Dean Jason Baker 
9 Bronte Creeks Loving Jazz MH Anne-Marie MacDonald John Clarke 
10 Coldfronts Power Ball Player Barefoot Stacey West 
11 Just Add Water II John Thomas, Jr Bruce Koonce 
12 FC Bluenorth's Davey Crockett John Marshall Eric Babin 
13 Gates Smoky Mountain Treasure Greg Seddon Greg Seddon 
14 FC Dixie City Jam II L. William Goldstein Bill Goldstein 
15 Admiral Hawk-Eye Bruce M Brown Bruce M Brown 
16 Khan's Just-N-Time heidi f. pius David Jensen 
17 Delpond's Pink Champagne Mark Menzies Eric Babin 
18 THE MARK-IT MAKER Mary Jarvis Duerson Mary Jarvis Duerson 
19 Esprit Made In The Shade James & Geraldine Hoddy Al Arthur/Jason Baker 
20 FC Esprit The Price Is Right Forrest Faulkner Forrest Faulkner 
21 FC AFC ENO RUN JAKE Tommy Parrish Tommy Parrish 
22 Pleasant River Whitewing John & Anne Marshall Eric Babin 
23 Rogue's Nemesis Anthony Heath Anthony Heath 
24 FC_AFC Carolina's Electrik Gypsy Kay and Clint Joyner Clint Joyner 
25 Kahn's Limited Edition Kyle heidi f. pius David Jensen 
26 Eaglewoods High Card Tommy Young Stacey West 
27 Silvertips's I Hope So Jerry Wilks Eric Babin 
28 Goose Creek's Fetch'em up Canton MH Linwood O'Briant Bruce Koonce/Linwood O'Briant 
29 Contrails Bird Strike, MH Dave Opseth Dave Opseth 
30 AFC Trumarc's Lindsey Andrea Meisse Andrea Meisse 
31 Landover's Who's Your Daddy Erin & Chris Faaborg Jason Baker 
32 FC Real Southern Gentleman Mark Menzies Eric Babin 
33 Ponce's Miss Hunter MH Jeff Poncelet Jeff Poncelet 
34 AFC Paddy Kate's Slick Mick Jim Smith Jim Smith 
35 Peakebrook's Got The Tricks Heidi Pius David Jensen 
36 FC AFC Implied Consent Gary Unger Elizabeth Dixon 
37 Premiers RSK Powerstroke Marion Stroud Eric Babin 
38 FC-AFC Voigts Dyna - Maxx J.M. & L.K. DuBose J. M. Dubose 
39 FC/AFC Shooter's Sugar Cookie Nick Elam C Nick Elam Jr. 
40 FC-AFC Longshot Black Talon Robert Willow Bob Willow 
41 GRHRCH UH Reesee's High Rankin Beverly and David Garcia Stacey West 
42 Longleaf Candlewoody Marshall Dunaway and Lyle Norwood Jason Baker 
43 FC Troublesome Highsea's Jacques Marion Stroud-Swingle Eric Babin 
44 Kingston's Full of Spice SH Nancy Campbell David Jensen 
45 Gunzup's One Whistle John Thomas, Jr. Bruce Koonce 
46 Wild Chase for Blue Tommy Parrish Tommy Parrish 
47 Starry Valentine Jack Gwaltney Jack M. Gwaltney, Jr. 
48 Good Idea's Holy Cow Ken Neil Eric Babin 
49 WaxlakesLet Em Land Forrest & Monica Faulkner Forrest Faulkner 
50 FC AFC Ebonstar Gotta Zoom Burke Earley Burke Earley 
51 Bronte Creek's Winter Trip MH Heidi Schwerdtfeger John Clarke 
52 CFC HRCH Gunner, Flight Interceptor SH Greg Seddon Greg Seddon 
53 She Bee Stingin' John Marshall Eric Babin 
54 Ottercreek's Fix'n To Git JENNIFER WALLACE David Jensen 
55 FC The Tide Ride Randy Whittaker Jason Baker 
56 SCOTT'S HUNTIN' DRAKE SH michael sanderson Mike Sanderson 
57 Real Tight Bruce M Brown Bruce M Brown 
58 A Shadow of Abe Nancy Campbell Eric Babin 
59 Dominators Magic's Jack in the Box Suzanne Nutt MD Joel Porter/Stacey West 
60 FC-AFC-Great Bunns of Fire J.M. & L.K. DuBose L. K. Dubose 
61 Fisher Ridge Murphy's Black Valerie Tolbert Bruce Koonce 
62 Lil Mac's Black River Rabbit MH Milly Welsh David Jensen 
63 FC AFC Hawkeye's Shadow Marion Stroud-Swingle Eric Babin 
64 Firemark's Going Back to Cali Jeff Bandel Jeff Bandel/Dave Jensen 
65 FC Otter Creek's TLK of the TWN Tommy Parrish Tommy Parrish 
66 Peakebrook's Brawny Force James Dean Hugh Arthur/Jason Baker 
67 FC_AFC Carolina's Smoke on the Water Kay and Clint Joyner Clint Joyner 
68 Candlewoods Lil Smokin Tequila Breck Campbell Breck Campbell 
69 FC Black Rivers Bad Medicine John Marshall Eric Babin 
70 Trieven China Cat Andrea Meisse Andrea Meisse 
71 Kingston's Black Ruger SH Kelli Kane David Jensen 
72 Miss Congeniality grayson kelley Grayson Kelley 
73 Halyard Noel Sam Franklin Sam Franklin 
74 FC Runnin' Down A Dream John Sherman Eric Babin 
75 Hickory Sticks Clipper Clyde Harris Stacey West 
76 Cody Cut A Lean Grade Chad Baker Forrest Faulkner 
77 Leatherwood's Make Me Famous Linwood O'Briant Bruce Koonce/Linwood O'Briant 
78 Wine Glass Lucky Strike Marshall and Katherine Simonds Hugh Arthur/Jason Baker 
79 Thunder Creek's Disco Man Betsy Madden Eric Babin 
80 Comanche's Agent Daniel and Marsha Joyner Dan Joyner 
81 Breeze Hill's Crum Monster Kelli Kane David Jensen 
82 FC-AFC Gimme Five More J.M. & L.K. DuBose J. M. Dubose 
83 FC-AFC Watuaga's Bull Gator Stephen O'Connell Steve O'Connell 

Amateur All-Age - Friday - 60 Entries Judges: Mike Coutu & Mark Menzies
# Dog Name Owner Handler 
1 Peregrine.Brzhil.Shadow.Com Dick and Carolyn Cook Dick Cook 
2 Halyard Noel Sam Franklin Sam Franklin 
3 Admiral Hawk-Eye Bruce M Brown Bruce M Brown 
4 FC_AFC Carolina's Electrik Gypsy Kay and Clint Joyner Clint Joyner 
5 Brink's Chocolate Candy steve ferguson Steve Ferguson 
6 AFC Trumarc's Lindsey Andrea Meisse Andrea Meisse 
7 Contrails Bird Strike, MH Dave Opseth Dave Opseth 
8 FC Dixie City Jam II L. William Goldstein Bill Goldstein 
9 AFC Drove My Chevy To The Levee Tommy Parrish Tommy Parrish 
10 Just Add Water ll John Thomas John Thomas 
11 AFC Longshot Tuggers Nightshift Robert Willow Bob Willow 
12 AFC Paddy Kate's Slick Mick Jim Smith Jim Smith 
13 WaxlakesLet Em Land Forrest & Monica Faulkner Forrest Faulkner 
14 FC AFC Implied Consent Gary Unger Elizabeth Dixon 
15 Trifecta's For Keepsake lisa kane Grace Mondrosch 
16 Rogue's Nemesis Anthony Heath Anthony Heath 
17 Firemark's Going Back to Cali Jeff Bandel Jeff Bandel 
18 Gates Smoky Mountain Treasure Greg Seddon Greg Seddon 
19 Ponce's Miss Hunter MH Jeff Poncelet Jeff Poncelet 
20 Tidewater's Action Jackson MH Jerald Wilks Jerald A. Wilks 
21 Stoney Knolls Gunzup Jessie MH George Francis George Francis 
22 Starry Valentine Jack Gwaltney Jack M. Gwaltney, Jr. 
23 FC-AFC Gimme Five More J.M. & L.K. DuBose J. M. Dubose 
24 Wild Chase for Blue Tommy Parrish Tommy Parrish 
25 FC_AFC Carolina's Smoke on the Water Kay and Clint Joyner Clint Joyner 
26 Brink's Barracuda Bingo steve ferguson Steve Ferguson 
27 Pozzy's In Cahoots Andrea Meisse Andrea Meisse 
28 Trifecta's Bet On Me lisa kane Lisa Kane 
29 FC AFC Ebonstar Gotta Zoom Burke Earley Burke Earley 
30 Longshot Striker Robert Willow Bob Willow 
31 born to do alot phillip calton Phil Calton 
32 Ajax Wincor Jack Gwaltney Jack M. Gwaltney Jr 
33 FC Esprit The Price Is Right Forrest Faulkner Forrest Faulkner 
34 SCOTT'S HUNTIN' DRAKE SH michael sanderson Mike Sanderson 
35 Real Tight Bruce M Brown Bruce M Brown 
36 Contrails Tailspin, SH Dave Opseth Dave Opseth 
37 FC/AFC Shooter's Sugar Cookie Nick Elam C. Nick Elam Jr. 
38 Gunzup's One Whistle John Thomas John Thomas 
39 FC Otter Creek's TLK of the TWN Tommy Parrish Tommy Parrish 
40 FC-AFC-Great Bunns of Fire J.M. & L.K. DuBose L. K. Dubose 
41 Candlewoods Lil Smokin Tequila Breck Campbell Breck Campbell 
42 trifecta This Spudz For You lisa kane Grace Mondrosch 
43 Montgomery's Nip 'N Tuck Brian McCreesh Carolyn McCreesh 
44 Carolina's Acoustic Storm Kay and Clint Joyner Clint Joyner 
45 Brink's Virginia Lady steve ferguson Steve Ferguson 
46 Trieven China Cat Andrea Meisse Andrea Meisse 
47 THE MARK-IT MAKER Mary Jarvis Duerson Mary Jarvis Duerson 
48 Comanche's Agent Daniel and Marsha Joyner Dan Joyner 
49 CFC HRCH Gunner, Flight Interceptor SH Greg Seddon Greg Seddon 
50 FC-AFC Longshot Black Talon Robert Willow Bob Willow 
51 Ponce's Neuse Zeus SH Jeff Poncelet Jeff Poncelet 
52 Cody Cut A Lean Grade Chad Baker Forrest Faulkner 
53 Miss Congeniality grayson kelley Grayson Kelley 
54 FC AFC ENO RUN JAKE Tommy Parrish Tommy Parrish 
55 trifectas bullet grace mondrosch Lisa Kane Grace Mondrosch 
56 FC-AFC Watuaga's Bull Gator Stephen O'Connell Steve O'Connell 
57 FC-AFC Voigts Dyna - Maxx J.M. & L.K. DuBose J. M. Dubose 
58 Thunder Creek's Disco Man Elizabeth Madden Betsy Madden 
59 Fisher Ridge Murphy's Black Valerie Tolbert Valerie Tolbert 
60 FC AFC Small Craft Advisory Gary Unger Gary Unger


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks Breck......Any news on the derby?
________
F Platform


----------



## fowlweather (Feb 22, 2005)

Derby callbacks to the 3rd series
2, 8, 9, 10, 11, 15, 16, 19, 22, 23, 25, 26


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Open to the 4th
68, 74, 79, 5, 12, 21, 32, 36, 46, 47, 49, 56. 

Am waiting on results. 

Derby ?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Hey Breck on the open callbacks to the 4th 49 wasnt back to the 3rd I am hoping its suppose to be 48? Thanks Brenda
________
VAPORGENIE VAPORIZER


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Just heard that 48 is back not 49.....YEAH GO ELSIE!!!
________
Maine medical marijuana dispensary


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Amateur results
1st. 40 
2nd 13
3rd 25
4th 37
RJ 56
J 3, 4, 50, 53, 54.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Sorry typo on my part. 
Elsie is still playing in the Open.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks again for posting Breck, I really appreciate you taking the time! If you hear anything about the Open results please post them. Brenda
________
DONGFENG HONDA AUTOMOBILE COMPANY SPECIFICATIONS


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Sorry I ran first and left. Had a bad hunt on last bird. Don't think ill have the results. Should be done about now.


----------



## fowlweather (Feb 22, 2005)

derby results:

1st 9 
2nd 15 
3rd 19
4th 10

rj 22

jams: 2, 11, 23, 25


----------



## Chief Batman (Nov 20, 2005)

Derby Dogs

2 Peakebrook's Blue Thunder Benjy Griffith Hugh Arthur/Jason Baker 
9 Shooter's Super Chief Nick Elam Eric Babin 
10 Peakebrook' s Chosen One James Dean Hugh Arthur/Jason Baker 
11 Blue Line Boomer Jason Baker Jason Baker 
15 Sureshot's TKO Nathan Batts Eric Babin 
19 Double A's Little Cowgirl Micheal Jones Hugh Arthur 
22 Hardscrabble Connecticut Yankee David and Elizabeth Wilson Hugh Arthur/Jason Baker 
23 Southaven's Hydrophiliac MIchael Crow Eric Babin 
25 Sara's Blue Streak L. William Goldstein Bill Goldstein


----------



## Chief Batman (Nov 20, 2005)

Open Winner

79 Thunder Creek's Disco Man Betsy Madden Eric Babin


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Anyone have the rest of the placements?


----------



## Ragin Storm Retrievers (Jan 9, 2006)

Congratulations to Betsy Madden and Black River Retrievers. This should give Cole his FC. Also congrats to Eric Babin and Tyson in the derby. I think this is 6 out of 7 trials that he has finished and should just about put him on the derby list.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Congrats to Eric and Betsy Madden with Cole's 2nd Open win this year....it wont take Cole long to get Qualified for the Open National at this pace...Keep it up!! Congrats to all that placed!!!
________
HONDA CB-1


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

Brenda said:


> Congrats to Eric and Betsy Madden with Cole's 2nd Open win this year....it wont take Cole long to get Qualified for the Open National at this pace...Keep it up!! Congrats to all that placed!!!


How did Elsie end up? I've been checking back here for 3 hrs... lol


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

unfortunately Elsie got picked up on the last bird.....apparentlely only 4 dogs did the last series without a handle. Thats what I heard. Sure nice to see her there in the last series though!!
________
Find dispensary


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

4th Series that ate em up.


----------



## Chief Batman (Nov 20, 2005)

Ragin Storm Retrievers said:


> Also congrats to Eric Babin and Tyson in the derby. I think this is 6 out of 7 trials that he has finished and should just about put him on the derby list.


He just barely missed the list... Tyson ages out in February and needed to win this one to make the list - the 2nd gives him 9 pts (1st, 2nd, 4th and a pile of RJ's and J's). Still a great derby career either way and as you said what Eric and Alan like about him the most is that he's always there at the end. 

I just sold him to Alvin Hatcher and eagerly look forward to what they can accomplish in a couple years!


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Open Results
1st 79 Thunder Creek's Disco Man Betsy Madden Eric Babin 
2nd 74 FC Runnin' Down A Dream John Sherman Eric Babin 
3rd 5 FC AFC Small Craft Advisory Gary Unger Gary Unger 
4th 46 Wild Chase for Blue Tommy Parrish Tommy Parrish 
RJ 
55 FC The Tide Ride Randy Whittaker Jason Baker 
JAMS 
12 FC Bluenorth's Davey Crockett John Marshall Eric Babin 
21 FC AFC ENO RUN JAKE Tommy Parrish Tommy Parrish 
32 FC Real Southern Gentleman Mark Menzies Eric Babin 
47 Starry Valentine Jack Gwaltney Jack M. Gwaltney, Jr. 
68 Candlewoods Lil Smokin Tequila Breck Campbell Breck Campbell


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Breck said:


> Open Results
> 1st 79 Thunder Creek's Disco Man Betsy Madden Eric Babin
> 2nd 74 FC Runnin' Down A Dream John Sherman Eric Babin
> 3rd 5 FC AFC Small Craft Advisory Gary Unger Gary Unger
> ...


Congrats to ROugh! That's what I was wondering!  Thanks Breck for posting the results...


----------

